# Need a good gluten-free cookbook



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

My fiance has recently been diagnosed with a condition that doesn't allow her to consume gluten. I looked through a few gluten-free cookbooks at Barnes & Noble the other day, but wanted to see if anyone here had any experience with them before buying one. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

look for carol fenster, 1000 gluten free recipes - not sure of the exact title. try this sight www.celiac.com

bette hagman, and rebecca reilly have good baking books. pm me if you have specific questions. happy to help


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I don' use any one cookbook and usually just modify recipes that have gluten ingredients. The only place a gluten free diet (my wife's gluten intolerant)  really effects my cooking is in baking and breads. Although you need to be on the lookout for things like caramel coloring, maltodextrose and other flavoring and coloring things that are usually done with wheat.  I am just happy that there are plenty of rice and corn pastas these days s i can still make a nice and cheap pasta meal every now and then.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Try this site. http://www.glutenfreemall.com/catalog/glutenfree-books-glutenfree-cookbooks-c-48_49.html.

This is " The Gluten-free mall". I guest, I can be of help. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

Great website, and great suggestions everyone. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cookthisspot (Nov 3, 2010)

I have gluten intolerance (Celiac Sprue, biopsy diagnosed) and made the same move as you did: went to the book store and library. After checking out a number of books and getting a feel for things I have made a few purchases.

Oddly, as I normally don't go in for the series, one of my favorites is Gluten-Free Cooking for Dummies by Danna Korn (cracks me up! Corn does not contain gluten! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif) and Connie Sarros. Once we found, tested, and enjoyed the Feather-Light Crepes recipe on page 141 we knew this could be done!

Another of my favorite is You Won't Believe It's Gluen-Free by Roben Ryberg.

My approach to gluten-free eating is simply: buy raw and cook yourself.

I avoid processed foods for the most part, even those labeled gluten-free. They are frequently higher in fat and calories than they gluten containing counter parts. If you can get something in it's natural state, wash it and cook it in your, fresh gluten free pans, all the better. I have adjusted many of my old standard recipes to be gluten free and we eat happily at our house which is a completely gluten free zone.

Beware cross contamination. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif It lurks everywhere.

Best of luck and she is lucky to have you on her side.


----------

